# advice please



## xXtecbabyXx (Aug 20, 2010)

Hiya i have 2 young ferrets and i am a wee bit worried that since the snow has started they have stoped eating alot they are hardly taking enything is this normal for this time of year there doesnt seemed to be enything wrong with them no swore teeth or enything like that dont know what to do :


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

Are they outside? If so it may be best to bring them in.

Have you recently changed their food or anything?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I would bring them in. They need to eat more in this weather, keeping warm burns a lot of calories.


----------



## xXtecbabyXx (Aug 20, 2010)

yes they are outside a tryed bring them in but the were very unhappy and wouldnt eat or sleep ive not changed there food i cant understand it am get realy worried about them i dont no if its worth takeing them to the vet or not :frown:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

xXtecbabyXx said:


> yes they are outside a tryed bring them in but the were very unhappy and wouldnt eat or sleep ive not changed there food i cant understand it am get realy worried about them i dont no if its worth takeing them to the vet or not :frown:


How long did you bring them in for? At first they wont, they will want to adventure because they are daft like ferrets 

If you are hugely worried get them off to the vets, it cant hurt.


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Do you normally feed dry biscuit food if so maybe try some raw meat they might not be able to resist.


----------



## xXtecbabyXx (Aug 20, 2010)

i tryed for a week then gave up and put them back out a cant understand it its dry food tryed meats only 1 i have found that they will eat is liver is that ok for them to eat that all the time


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Not a ferret person but liver is offal meat which is only to make up a small percentage of a carnivores diet. Too high in vitamins, it is toxic when given too much. You've tried them on raw chicken/beef/lamb? Maybe try to get some pinkies used for snake food, or some raw egg?


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Have you tried putting some ferretone or sometimes we use sunflower oil on the dry food they go mad over it.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

do they have winter fat? they should have, what age are they? have you tried mince meat with oil on they may like that. after winter though if I where you id try and get them more onto a raw diet as its best for them. i feed mine prize choice frozen meats with dry and they also get day old chicks as a treat once a month


----------

